# Custom phone case



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I blame Brady's mom for this purchase!

I bought 2 so I got bulk rate and 20% off from cafe press.com. Only 22.00 a piece including shipping..


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda,ound: I never would Hav guessed you would be the one to get one of these. Cool though.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Linda-Sometimes I worry I have crossed over into crazy dog lady status, I can always count on you to be there with me  

I got mine from kodakgallery.com


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Julie, CDL is very contageous. Almost as bad as MHS.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I should never have opened this thread. :doh:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep Michele, your avitar would be the perfect picture to use. LOL


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Julie, I love that picture of Piper. Yes, I crossed the line and knew that I could count on Linda and Laurie to jump right over with me.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

We are a LOT of CDL here. I am checking that website right now. Love it !


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The only thing that might save me is that I don't have an Iphone. I have a droid, but it's a verizon.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

irnfit said:


> The only thing that might save me is that I don't have an Iphone. I have a droid, but it's a verizon.


The same thing over here. Not happy at all.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

You guys have discovered another way to spend my money!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I found Laurie a site to do her droid. Depending on which droid you have, Coveroo is a good site that has a lot of options. Laurie got hers off of skinit.com. I helped her order it this morning. She has the Thunderbolt and we couldn't find it on the other sites.

Hope that helps


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE them!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am lucky. My phone is one of the first little ones. It calls and I answer. That is all I ask of it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

There has to something for a droid. I love love the case and have to have one! I do not have a phone case yet and there better be one somewhere. I am beyond crossed the crazy dog lady.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> Linda-Sometimes I worry I have crossed over into crazy dog lady status, I can always count on you to be there with me
> 
> I got mine from kodakgallery.com


I kind of think any member of this forum would probably be considered by the general population to have 'crossed over' into crazy dog owner status! ound:

That photo of Piper is darling!



Luciledodd said:


> I am lucky. My phone is one of the first little ones. It calls and I answer. That is all I ask of it.


Me too, Lucile. It is for me to call if I need help! And the battery is usually dead because I haven't used it for so long, so not doing me much good!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> Linda-Sometimes I worry I have crossed over into crazy dog lady status, I can always count on you to be there with me
> 
> I got mine from kodakgallery.com


My kids know I have crossed over into CDL status. They make fun of me all the time. Lizzie has a little friend that she plays with. They have lived here 2 houses down for the past 11 years. I always waved as I drove by, but never talked to them. Well, now he and I talk daily as the dogs play in the yard. I mentioned that when you have a dog you get to know people on a "different level". Boy did the girls have fun with that statement!!!

The phone cases are very cute!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, Skinit has covers for the Droid. I have the Droid X and had my business card photograph done for it...looks good..True most of it is on the back but still...it will work!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am off to check out the site for the droid covers. I am so over the edge.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

www.skinit.com has a special until midnight tonight-buy one, get one free.
I realized my laptop needs a nice cover too.

Coupon code: WRAPUP

thanks Karen & Linda, now we all get presents for ourselves


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We are all so crazy!! I love all the cell covers!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didnt see that deal when I ordered my case. Thanks for the suggestion Dave.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope to see pictures of everyones new cell phone covers


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Listen guys, you're killing me with all this. I've know about skinit for a long time, but never thought about it for this.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Listen guys, you're killing me with all this. I've know about skinit for a long time, but never thought about it for this.


WILL POWER GERI!!! Good luck because I don't have it when it comes to the pups


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just ordered one with Kodi on it for me, and one with DH, Kodi and Me for him for Christmas!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:behindsofa:yep CDL s


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> :behindsofa:yep CDL s


Yeah, as dx'd by the CDG! (Crazy Dog Guy)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I fought it till about 11:45, then I ordered to get in before the midnight deadline for the buy one/get one. Thanks again group. As my mother would have said whenever I told her what a bargain I got, "you'll save yourself right into the poor house." So here I am, three steps closer.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice! I just bought a cover, so I will wait for next time - - wish I had known.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I resisted so far. I did go as far as trying to find a picture and then playing with the picture on the site. Then, I figured out how to put a picture on my phone desktop. So, I am happy for now.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Fit*



PeterWitrigs said:


> i saw this iphone cover i want online. i dont know if you can return things so im asking first. i have a 3rd generation ipod touch. the case says it will fit the iphone .


Nope wont fit. Iphone 4 and 4S both fit the same covers but Touches have their own cases


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They didn't have a cover to fit my phone, so I ordered the peel and stick kind and put it on my phone cover.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Great, I just paid for my Ted but I love Iphone cases!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is money well spent.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

The best iPhone case yet with a built in Taser!

http://www.stuff.tv/news/apple-news...r-iphone-into-a-taser-with-this-stunning-case


----------

